# Cube pickuplines



## andrewvo1324 (Feb 15, 2008)

can anyone think of any?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey baby, I put the rich in Fridrich.

You wanna pet my rus?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 15, 2008)

Hah, we are surely FULL of these. But I'm not dispensing any yet. 
(I haven't practiced any yet, let alone used them or taken an average!  )


----------



## rubiks to the third (Feb 15, 2008)

ill make up some cube ones. my current favorite pick up line is..
"girl i wish i was your derivative so i could lay tangent to your curves"


----------



## abbracadiabra (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh my G-d, you guys need help.

Please take my advice: Do not EVER use those lines on a real person.


----------



## Jason Baum (Feb 15, 2008)

Not really pickup lines, but these are things my fianceé has actually said to me: "You had me at your F2L" and "I'm luckier than a PLL skip". The first one is actually probably somewhat true, since we first started talking after she noticed me solving a cube!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 15, 2008)

abbracadiabra said:


> Oh my G-d, you guys need help.
> 
> Please take my advice: Do not EVER use those lines on a real person.



We will use them, I promise 

Most girls are so desperate to get a boyfriend the even take a cuber (many here can confirm that)


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 15, 2008)

abbracadiabra said:


> Oh my G-d, you guys need help.
> 
> Please take my advice: Do not EVER use those lines on a real person.



I can't believe you thought they were serious.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 15, 2008)

I smell sarcasm from abbracadiabra, I added more of it :]


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Feb 16, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> abbracadiabra said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my G-d, you guys need help.
> ...



Who said we weren't lol....


----------



## abbracadiabra (Feb 16, 2008)

Andrew, in the first place, don't fool yourself into thinking that any one line or another is going to increase your chances of picking up a girl. It won't. The best you can hope for is not to look like a complete jerk. 

Secondly, a girl is more likely to be impressed by someone who shows an interest in what _she_ is doing, rather than someone who wants to show off what he can do. 

Kenneth, girls are no more desperate to get boyfriends than boys are desperate to get ---- (there are children on this forum, I won't use the words).


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 16, 2008)

As I said, I was sarcastic. I think I'm old enough to understand girls needs


----------



## abbracadiabra (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm sure you are, Kenneth. I was being a little sarcastic, too.


----------



## Dene (Feb 16, 2008)

Lol, humans are so pathetic. Guys have to impress girls just to get one thing, girls are easily impressed and give up that one thing... Guys brag about it and girls hate them... Doesn't make much sense to me :confused:


----------



## badmephisto (Feb 16, 2008)

taking the topic back from philosophical debates to stupid puns, 

"I'm master of advanced fingertricks..."


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Feb 16, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> taking the topic back from philosophical debates to stupid puns,
> 
> "I'm master of advanced fingertricks..."



I use silicone So im fast ;]


----------



## Dene (Feb 17, 2008)

I'll 2-by-2 your 3-by-3 and we can make siamese


----------



## badmephisto (Feb 17, 2008)

Dene said:


> I'll 2-by-2 your 3-by-3 and we can make siamese




haha i like it !


----------



## MiloD (Feb 17, 2008)

"The name's Chan....Harris Chan."


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 17, 2008)

He, "I can do Magic"

She, "Really??"

He, "Would you like to see my Snake?"

She, -- slaps his face and walks out of the scene...

(I was thinking of makeing something out of Snake -> Pyraminx but newer came up with a good one =)


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 17, 2008)

I still like Jason's.


----------



## rubiks to the third (Feb 17, 2008)

always thinking one insertion ahead girl


----------



## pcharles93 (Feb 18, 2008)

These do not help at all!
I used one and made the mistake of holding my cube while saying it. Now, I'm the only person in history to have a black eye in the shape of a square.


----------



## Dene (Feb 18, 2008)

Really? If this is true, I want to see it


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 18, 2008)

"Wow, you look so good....I am going to spend my entire 15 seconds of inspection on you."
"Which cross do you start on"
"Would you like to do a team attempt with me and my friends?"
"Have you watched any of my youtube videos?"
"I can do it with my eyes closed"
"I can do multiple"
"Bigger ones take longer and are more fun"

and one you don't want to use:
"If you give me an hour..................I can probably do it in 35 moves or less"


----------



## Dene (Feb 18, 2008)

. Mr. van Galen, you have really outdone yourself! lol at the first one  !!!


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 19, 2008)

Some of these actually work!


----------



## Harris Chan (Feb 19, 2008)

The question is: which ones?


----------



## rubiks to the third (Feb 19, 2008)

forget girls. i take DIY to the next level.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 19, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> The question is: which ones?


That depends on the circumstances and the girl. 

I had a very nice meeting 1.5 weekends ago. I was walking my dog in the park. He started playing with a bal in the mud and I started playing with the cube while watching him. A woman kept looking at us and I noticed she paid more attention to me and the cube then to my dog or her dog. She asked me why I sometimes stopped turning and I told her that was because of 15 seconds inspection time. Then I scrambled the cube, looked at her for 15 seconds and solved the cube without inspection time


----------



## Dene (Feb 19, 2008)

LMAO! Classic, nicely done. But, more importantly, did anything come of it?


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 19, 2008)

That's to private for this forum Dene. Let's just say I like flirting a lot, but I am not really interested in a relation at the moment. But I am looking forward to seeing her more often.


----------



## Dene (Feb 19, 2008)

Oooo, so something did come of it. Just bear this in mind Mr. van Galen, you are setting yourself up for a life of misery and no more cubing! Tread carefully  .


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Feb 19, 2008)

Haha this is a cool thread... lol.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 20, 2008)

Dene said:


> Oooo, so something did come of it. Just bear this in mind Mr. van Galen, you are setting yourself up for a life of misery and no more cubing! Tread carefully  .


 
Wow, you don't need much to draw conclusions and have a very weird view of girls/relations 

You do know that Ton Dennenbroek met his wife at a cube tournament and that he is on top of both these lists: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#11 and http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#12?

I am feeling creative, so I am adding some more:

"We have just met, please don't turn this into a DNS"

"I am color neutral"

"If you think this is to big, you can always play with Junior"

"I like to inspect as long as possible, fix the cross first, go slow on the first layers, do some orienting, put everything in the right place and I don't mind popping after it's finished"

"If you let me teach you, you will never have to DNF again"

"I can do it left-handed, right-handed, and even with my feet"

"With both hands I am faster"

"I can do this all day, do you want to do it too"

And my personal favorite for when you like 2 girls at the same time (advanced!): "Can I be your M-slice now and maybe your E-slice later?"


----------



## Dene (Feb 20, 2008)

I didn't draw any conlucsions  . Something did come of it right? If you intend to see her again  . You seem to be the one thinking along other lines  . As for girls/relationships, we all know that one would be EXTREMELY lucky to get away with cubing when there's a partner involved. That is, unless you laid down the law at the start ("my cube comes first" lol).

How about this one: "If I could re-arrange the cube I'd put Blue and Pink together"


----------



## badmephisto (Feb 20, 2008)

this thread cracks me up. I cannot believe the amount of things we could come up with, some of them just pure genius. 

btw a cubing anti-pickup-line: "I'm usually done in sub20."


----------



## Dene (Feb 20, 2008)

Lol, yea: "I average 12 seconds"


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 20, 2008)

"I must be the luckiest man alive. There are 43,252,003,274,489,855,999 wrong positions, but I just found the right one and I also found you"


----------



## adragast (Feb 20, 2008)

Arnaud, you are such a seducer !


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 20, 2008)

adragast said:


> Arnaud, you are such a seducer !


 
I will take that as a compliment, thank you 


When I was "sub 20" years old I had a game with some friends for making up the most horrible pickuplines. I forgot most of them, but these are some of the *worst*:

How would you like your egg when we wake up tomorrow? Boiled or fertilized?
How about the two of us having some pizza now and sex afterwards? Or don't you like pizza?
Normally I charge by the hour, but for you it's free.


----------



## Dene (Feb 20, 2008)

Lol, those are stoopid  . You may as well go with:
"Well, I can see you're so ugly that you'll never get any action, wanna go?


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 22, 2008)

Some more real ones related to the cube:
"Nobody would be able to cheat at blindfolded with you in the room because your beauty would actually blind everyone"
"You just moved my center"
"You made me violate the regulations. I couldn't resist using pictures of you instead of stickers"
"You look stunning. Seriously, I am doing 0 mps and this is not inspection."
"I am not like all the regular stickers you have met before. I will stick with you like cubesmith tiles"

And the best way to pick up a girl I used in my "younger years":
Just tell a girl that you would like to have her phonenumber so you can call her to do something fun that night.
Does that really work? Yes, it did. I had about 50% succesratio and only got fake/wrong phonenumbers every once in a while.

I hope someone else will also post some pickuplines. Getting some from the female point of view would be expecially appreciated.


----------



## Pedro (Feb 22, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> "I am not like all the regular stickers you have met before. I will stick with you like cubesmith tiles"



LOL!
that was great


----------



## abbracadiabra (Feb 22, 2008)

Ok... from the female point of view:

I realize you guys are talking in jest, but the best one I've read on this thread is actually the last: asking for a phone number so you can call her to do something fun. Girls are much more impressed by someone who is interested in *her* than in someone who wants to show off what *he* can do. 

Still, I have to admit - I found badmephisto's line intriguing:

"I'm master of advanced fingertricks..."


----------



## shelley (Feb 22, 2008)

I think Arnaud wins this topic. I already feel an inexplicable urge to give him my phone number


----------



## pjk (Feb 22, 2008)

Arnaud, you're great. This one is one of the best:
"Nobody would be able to cheat at blindfolded with you in the room because your beauty would actually blind everyone"


----------



## edd5190 (Feb 22, 2008)

Anyone seen this? http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/speedsolvingrubikscube/message/14690


----------



## badmephisto (Feb 22, 2008)

I agree Arnaud is a clear win here. 



AvGalen said:


> "You just moved my center"


I'm not even sure what that means, but that's really damn funny


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 22, 2008)

haha Arnaud yeah my favorite is "you just moved my center" I actually laughed out loud, that was a really good one!

(and no I don't plan to actually try to use it) ;-)

Chris


----------



## KoenHeltzel (Feb 22, 2008)

When she wants to dye her hair: "But honey, the new color scheme is gonna throw me way off!"

(not a pick-up line.. sorry )


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 22, 2008)

shelley said:


> I _already_ feel an inexplicable urge to give him my phone number


Already:confused: After so many lines I would be really disappointed if none would work. If you are done playing hard to get, could you send me a Personal Message 

http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/speedsolvingrubikscube/message/14728


> When I came back, a yellow rose was placed on my desk. I'm getting
> kinda scared now...


Why would a yellow rose scare anyone?



badmephisto said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > "You just moved my center"
> ...


I meant it to mean two things that are quite hard to translate to english:
1. A mixture between "you move me" and "you affect my heart" (heart = center of feelings, not center of body)
2. "You understand everything about me and do the impossible"



KoenHeltzel said:


> When she wants to dye her hair: "But honey, the new color scheme is gonna throw me way off!"
> 
> (not a pick-up line.. sorry )


I consider that a very nice pick-up line. Pick-up lines are not just for first meetings. They can be used in an already existing relation too.

Keep them coming guys and especially girls!

Loving: "You are the core that keeps me from falling to pieces"
Dirty: "If you think this is hard, you don't realize what you do to me"
Inside joke: "You are definitely a type A"
Bedside joke: "inspection first, then put a cover on top, place both hands on start buttons, remove cover, start moving"
Playfull: "You are such a pretty pattern"
Showing off: "I have tried 5 before. I finished the first two, but the last 3 were DNF's. I am sure that if we practise a lot we could do 15/15."


----------



## KConny (Feb 22, 2008)

This only works in certain countries.

"Hey girl, are you sub18?"


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 22, 2008)

KConny said:


> This only works in certain countries.
> 
> "Hey girl, are you sub18?"


 But I don't think I should use that one.

"I still use a beginners method. It uses a lot of moves and takes quite a while to do. Interested?"


----------



## MiloD (Feb 22, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Showing off: "I have tried 5 before. I finished the first two, but the last 3 were DNF's. I am sure that if we practise a lot we could do 15/15."





This is truly my favorite.


----------



## Dene (Feb 22, 2008)

I insist Mr. van Galen has done this before  .


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 22, 2008)

Dene said:


> I insist Mr. van Galen has done this before  .


I don't understand what you mean by that.
If you mean that I have made up pickup lines before then you are right. I used to do that I lot like I told before in this topic.
If you mean that I have made up cube pickup lines before, you are wrong.

However, I must admit that I like making them up. It is just a shame that not all of them translate well to English.

Here's a daily dose for all of you to enjoy:

"You are the silicone spray that makes my heart go faster"
"If all clocks strike twelve, will you disappear and leave me a glass mule"
"I didn't know there were round misses in cubing?"
"Let's make Magic together"
"Or are you better at 'ball in _hand_'"
"I always say that I could have done even better if I didn't have to stop after an hour"


----------



## Dene (Feb 22, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> If you mean that I have made up cube pickup lines before, you are wrong.



Oh well, nevermind. You obviously have an extremely creative imagination. Where do you ge them all from??!

How about (I'm not sure if someone has said something similar):

"Mine's modded so that it can go extra fast!"


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 22, 2008)

I get them from looking around me (just saw the clock and a shoe) and from past experiences (at worlds Tyson talked about replacing Magic with ball-in-hat, but I misunderstood and heard ball-in-hand)

Last ones for today:
Would you mind if I made the first move? Actually I will do that 24 more times but after that it is your turn.
What do you mean you are a lesbian? Oh, you mean misoriented.


----------



## Karthik (Feb 23, 2008)

"Interested in team blindfolded?"


----------



## rubiks to the third (Feb 23, 2008)

suprised not many have mentioned the most sensual part of cubing, lubrication.


----------



## badmephisto (Feb 23, 2008)

"garh! would you please stop wearing these special bra's? Undressing you feels like running into double parity!"


----------



## abbracadiabra (Feb 23, 2008)

Badmephisto, I am so disappointed!!! 

I thought you were master of advanced fingertricks, and now I find out you're thwarted by a simple bra.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 23, 2008)

abbracadiabra said:


> Badmephisto, I am so disappointed!!!
> 
> I thought you were master of advanced fingertricks, and now I find out you're thwarted by a simple bra.


Don't you just hate it when pickuplines backfire? (I don't mind if the clips are on the back (massage, big hug, slowdance), but clips on the front are even better )

Magic: "Do you need help re-stringing"
Dancing: "Can you show me how to do the Twist"
Dirty (again): "I can tell you all about insertions, but it is better if I show you"
Ask Stefan: "Are you a professional"
Improving: "Could you teach me some advanced tricks, like doing multiple things at once"
Innuendo: "No delays, no pauses, it just feels great when it is like one long serie of fingertricks"

I would still like to see some from the female perspective.


----------



## Dene (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm not sure if foreigners would be faimiliar with the song but:

"And I would solve 500 cubes, and I would solve 500 more, just to be the man who solved 1000 cubes to fall down at your door"


----------



## abbracadiabra (Feb 24, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Ask Stefan: "Are you a professional"



?????????



AvGalen said:


> I would still like to see some from the female perspective.



I hate to disappoint you, Arnaud, but I'm not nearly as creative as you. The closest I've ever come to a pickup line is "Hi, my name is Abby." Then after a brief conversation I generally have a good idea whether I like him enough to want to see him again or not.


----------



## badmephisto (Feb 24, 2008)

abbracadiabra said:


> Badmephisto, I am so disappointed!!!
> 
> I thought you were master of advanced fingertricks, and now I find out you're thwarted by a simple bra.



hahah  
ok i have another anti-pickup line! 
"your head looks like a cube!"


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 24, 2008)

Dene said:


> I'm not sure if foreigners would be faimiliar with the song but:
> 
> "And I would solve 500 cubes, and I would solve 500 more, just to be the man who solved 1000 cubes to fall down at your door"


Nice: pickupline and serenade at once  (http://www.lyricsondemand.com/onehitwonders/imgonnabe500mileslyrics.html)



abbracadiabra said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Ask Stefan: "Are you a professional"
> ...


http://www.speedsolving.com/showpost.php?p=26965&postcount=20



badmephisto said:


> "your head looks like a cube!"


ouch


----------



## Joël (Feb 24, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Dirty (again): "I can tell you all about insertions, but it is better if I show you"



Omg Avg. You little perv. Were you one of those 900.000 viewers, btw?


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 25, 2008)

abbracadiabra said:


> The closest I've ever come to a pickup line is "Hi, my name is Abby."


What about "Hi, my name is *MISS* abbracadiabra?"



Joël said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Dirty (again): "I can tell you all about insertions, but it is better if I show you"
> ...


No, I watched I little about "the story behind d... t.....", but not the actual movie. After my previous job I think I have seen it all.

Religious: "Do you believe in god's algorithm"
Therapeutic: "Don't worry, I know how to solve this mess"
Intruisive: "Do you have silicon inside"
Stuttering: "U R....U R....U R....(repeat 101 more times) You are perfect"
Not cube related: "Do you believe in love at first sight?" "No? Well, I guess that means we will have to meet again"


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 25, 2008)

http://dilbert.com/comics/dilbert/archive/dilbert-20080224.html

I bow to Dilbert and Dogbert


----------



## KoenHeltzel (Feb 25, 2008)

About giving birth: "Unfortunately it's not as easy as 'Push-Push'.."


----------



## KoenHeltzel (Feb 26, 2008)

In case no-one got that: Some easy algs starting with the moves L' U R U' and it's mirror were labeled as 'Push-Push' by someone (was it Ron?)


----------



## Rama (Feb 26, 2008)

This is only funny in Dutch: I am more of the L U L then the R U R.


----------



## Erik (Feb 26, 2008)

Lol what would RUR mean then?  I mean, I'm not a LUL but... well you know xD
Some other strange things like Matyas KUTi should maybe not be explained  (no this does not have anything to do with those latest issues)


----------



## Crzyazn (Feb 29, 2008)

"wanna see me get through your first layer in 3 seconds?"

"Im just like this cube, the more you play with me, the harder i get"


----------



## Dene (Feb 29, 2008)

Lol, nice ones  . How about:

"Yea, I'm into multiple blindfold"


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 29, 2008)

Crzyazn said:


> "Im just like this cube, the more you play with me, the harder i get"


 
Or the opposite: "The cube might be hard, but I am easy"


----------



## badmephisto (Mar 1, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Crzyazn said:
> 
> 
> > "Im just like this cube, the more you play with me, the harder i get"
> ...



easy doesn't work there. i would have it "This cube may be hard, but I'm not." lol


----------



## abbracadiabra (Mar 1, 2008)

I don't know... "not hard" could be taken two ways. One of them would definitely be a turnoff.


----------



## Erik (Mar 2, 2008)

Best pickupline for me was to get your head on tv solving a rubiks cube in a poor 18 sec in a kids show where the hosts asks if I'd like a gf... 
Guess what happens
A girl replies to the show, the show replies to me, we chat, we meet, we kiss and fell in love xD
Thank you rubik's cube? Or.... thank you kids show


----------



## Dene (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow, you don't beat about the bush do you? Talking of love at your age? Foolishness!


----------



## Erik (Mar 3, 2008)

lol instead of congratulating me for the fact I found a very nice sweet girl I get this
Thanks!


----------



## Dene (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh, sorry Erik, well done!! I hope you live happily ever after!! (Ha!) I'm sure she is very sweet


----------



## Erik (Mar 3, 2008)

She is! Ask Arnaud!
(ok that sounded a bit wrong... but he has seen her  *hopes he indeed liked her*)


----------



## Dene (Mar 3, 2008)

Lol, I think he's already a bit tied up with another person, unless that's over already


----------



## Erik (Mar 3, 2008)

wowow, not like her in THAT way  Arnaud is 30+ (no not in cubing) she's 16


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 3, 2008)

Erik, you know that's illegal in the US, at least in some states.


----------



## Erik (Mar 3, 2008)

What? Hey it's me and her right, Arnaud only visited for 15 min for some tea


----------



## abbracadiabra (Mar 4, 2008)

Congratulations, Erik. Wishing you and her the very best.


----------



## Dene (Mar 4, 2008)

But she is so young Erik, and underaged.... How do you manage? Unless you have the maturity of a 16 year old, or she the maturity of an 18 year old, (or somewhere in between) how could you handle it?
I'd be lost having to associate with a 16 year old in this country, they're all a bunch of immature [rude word I'm not going to use]. Holland must be a great country....


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 4, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Crzyazn said:
> ...


 
It doesn't work there? I thought easy meant the same in English as in Dutch. Actually, it does.

About Erik and his girlfriend (indeed a nice girl): That is perfectly normal in The Netherlands. Erik is 18, she is 16.

Here are some age rules:
Below 16; You are a kid. You are not allowed to do anything "mature". (except sexperimenting with others between 12-16. I find this weird!)
16-18; You are almost mature. You can buy/drink beer and whine, smoke, drive scooter-style (35 mph) bikes, visit some clubs and have sex
18-21 mature: You can buy every type of alcohol and other legal softdrugs, drive a car, visit most clubs, vote, join the army, become a prostitute Some restrictions apply though.
> 21: No more restrictions.

Some more things you can try

David Blaine: "I can show you a trick or two" (actually happened when I was in New York. I didn't know who he was, but everyone around us laughed really loud)
Bond 2: "Is that a cube in your pocket..."
Bond 3: "Scrambled, not solved"
Childish: "I'll show you mine if you show me yours"
Prostitute: "What's your working corner?"
Supposedly gay: "Can you fix my orientation?"
FMC: "I really like sub 30"
FMC': "I wouldn't mind making a couple of extra moves"
Tyson: "Yes, I taught Will Smith"
Youtube: "Would you like to come over and watch a video?"
Bikini vs Bathing suite: "Is it a 2 look or a 1 look last layer?"
Nudist: "I am still waiting for my CubeSmith order"
Blind: "Trust me, I wouldn't forget your phonenumber, birthday, day we met and weddingday"


----------



## Dene (Mar 4, 2008)

Lol, you've succeeded again  .


----------



## Karthik (Mar 4, 2008)

Arnaud, I suggest you ditch Software Engineering and join some dating agency


----------



## Erik (Mar 4, 2008)

looooool *wants to tell something*
Arnaud please reply if you are willing


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 5, 2008)

Sorry Erik, but I have decided not to tell on this forum. It would be to shocking for some people. I already feel like I have to be carefull about the way I say certain things. There are a lot of kids here and some of this is not meant for them.

Before I get any questions about David Blaine, here is the story:
After US Open 2007 I travelled a bit through the USA. I took a guided tour through New York. On the ferry that passes the Statue of Liberty I was cubing. Some photographer was preparing for a shoot and a man asked me if I could actually solve it because he got stuck after the first two layers. I asked him to solve the first two layers which he did in about 45 seconds and then I told him that I "could teach him a few tricks" to solve the last layer. Everybody started laughing and I found out that he was the "street magician David Blaine". We never got around to actually doing the last layer because the shoot began when the Statue of Liberty was in sight. Afterwards everyone wanted autographs and my group continued the tour.

So if you ever see David Blaine doing a cube-trick, it might not really be a trick at all


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 5, 2008)

For some reason I keep checking this topic. I keep hoping that others will post a lot of new lines for me to test, but I guess most cubers are more math/numbers-oriented


----------



## Lofty (Mar 5, 2008)

I keep checking back for more lines from you...
I'm definitely not creative enough or at least have no practice making up lines.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 6, 2008)

OK, here is one that was used on me (it worked)

"I used some of that silicon spray on the bed, care to test if it still squeaks?"


----------



## badmephisto (Mar 6, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> OK, here is one that was used on me (it worked)
> 
> "I used some of that silicon spray on the bed, care to test if it still squeaks?"



...genius!


----------



## Erik (Mar 6, 2008)

wrong: silicon makes them less stiff
wrong: silicon makes it less stiff
wrong: doh made another mistake, now we have to start all over again 
wrong: ooooooooh I'm almost done 
wrong: you make my world have a whole new dimension

whatever, probably not even funny... I'm lame


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 8, 2008)

Arnaud. You better not copywrite those. I am totally using them!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 8, 2008)

Thought of one!

"I could Sune with you all night."


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 8, 2008)

lol, this one my friend made up...

I'm like a rubik's cube, the more you play with me, the harder I get.


----------



## Crzyazn (Mar 11, 2008)

Your friend is not a genius...

look at page 8


----------



## Crzyazn (Mar 25, 2008)

sorry for the double post...but i was inspired

"I like T and R....but i love "U" the most"


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 26, 2008)

And you have inspired me 

"Dancing?": I like to get down first
"Army": Left, Left, Left Right Left (4 times)
"Blind explanation": Don't look yet, put one hand here, another one here and when I say "ok" you can look at it untill you have seen enough, then close your eyes and start moving. You can go as fast as you like, just make sure you do it right.
"Shorter relay, or?": I only like doing 2 then 3 then 4. 5 just takes me to long and gets boring.
"Non-transparant": I can't see the back, but the front looks nice
"New rules": After inspection we no longer cover it up.
"Music": Do you like cuby and the blizzard?

Not cube related

But I would like to know what Gordon Ramsay thought 
when he said: If you want someone to put it in it's/her/his mouth you better make sure it looks, smells and tastes good.

Analogy by Microsoft (really http://www.microsoft.com/heroeshappenhere/comicviewer/default.html)
:-"In the beginning, ours was more of an open source relationship".
-"She was a killer machine".
-"Great architecture and a UI to die for".
-"The installation went great".
-"But when I tried to log on..."
-"...access to all local resources was restricted".
-"So I quit out and powered down. I'd reboot another day"


----------



## Ken Daganio (Mar 26, 2008)

Arnaud: You own this thread.  

Here`s some I thought of, 

" Hot. Wanna do a time attack? " 
" You`re a set up move that can`t be undone. "


----------



## nyin (Mar 26, 2008)

ken: "I'm going to train you so that you will be sub20."

after that we started hanging out more. 

and now, he is already my boyfriend. But I'm still not sub 20.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 26, 2008)

> " You`re a set up move that can`t be undone. "


I would change that to " You are a setup move I don't want to undo"

"F2L tutorial": You look for a match first, then you pair up, then you insert it together
"F2L tutorial advanced": ....you look ahead for the next?


----------



## Ken Daganio (Mar 26, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> > " You`re a set up move that can`t be undone. "
> 
> 
> I would change that to " You are a setup move I don't want to undo"
> ...


----------



## Dene (Mar 26, 2008)

OLL: "It's easier if the four edges are already oriented"


----------



## ShadenSmith (Mar 26, 2008)

Everything gets harder when a blindfold is added.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 26, 2008)

Dene said:


> OLL: "It's easier if the four edges are already oriented"


please explain that one


----------



## ShadenSmith (Mar 26, 2008)

It's hard to explain without being blunt. I'll explain on msn.


----------



## Dene (Mar 27, 2008)

I'd go with that ^^

Try replacing edges with "limbs"


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 27, 2008)

Dene said:


> I'd go with that ^^
> 
> Try replacing edges with "limbs"


Ok, that sorta makes sense, but then I would also replace oriented with permuted. (permuted means "in the desired location", oriented means "facing the correct direction")

One more:
"I will use a calender cube to remember the day we met"

P.S. Sorry Shaden, yours was very clear. I added the quote-tags after seeing your post


----------



## Jerome (Mar 27, 2008)

"You look so perfect from all sides that I just want to get my hands on you and scramble you up."


----------



## pcharles93 (Mar 27, 2008)

It's funny how many we can come up with(mostly Arnaud) and people still think cubers are nerdy and can't get dates.


----------



## abbracadiabra (Mar 27, 2008)

Who thinks cubers are nerdy and can't get dates? I never heard that. I never knew anyone who thought that.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 27, 2008)

abbracadiabra said:


> Who thinks cubers are nerdy and can't get dates? I never heard that. I never knew anyone who thought that.


_Someone_ involved at Stanford does.  *Cough* Mystery puzzle #3 *Aaaa--choo!*


----------



## Jai (Mar 28, 2008)

Lubing: "All you have to do is open wide and stick it inside" (taking out an edge and putting the straw in)
Team Blindfold: "Turn it so I can get a better view"
V-cubes: "Damn, that's big."
"All the ones I saw before were flat"
Transparent cube: "The ones you can see through aren't that good, but you can see inside them"


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 28, 2008)

Jai said:


> Transparent cube: "The ones you can see through aren't that good, but you can see inside them"




Or...
Can't use this in competition, so let's just play at home.


----------



## Brian Le (Mar 28, 2008)

Gosh, Arnaud is like Cyrano De Bergerac...


----------



## genwin (Jul 5, 2008)

came across this thread just today...a lot of funny stuff that it deserves to be revived!!!


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 7, 2008)

I disagree fanwuq, especially the first two are very original. The third one sounds weird, like the eyes/nose/mouth/ears are placed in the correct position

This is probably my favorite thread ever. Now it has been revived I know I will be thinking up more, but I need some inspiration. Who wants to flirt with my tonight?


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 7, 2008)

Things I say always end up making less and less sense.
It's amazing how your ideas are always nice.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 8, 2008)

heres some: 
"i can do it from 43,252,003,274,489,856,000 different positions."
regarding clock: "my method uses a 5th peg"
"i wanna turn you 45 degrees and pop out your edges."
"i gotta do it about 20 times before i'm warmed up and ready."


----------



## JBCM627 (Jul 8, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> abbracadiabra said:
> 
> 
> > Who thinks cubers are nerdy and can't get dates? I never heard that. I never knew anyone who thought that.
> ...



I remember that! Poor Shelly.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 8, 2008)

Don't underestimate Shelley's abilities. She somehow tricked me into buying her dinner. If she can do that with someone on another continent, Stanford shouldn't be a problem for her.

I like yours Vault312, but "i wanna turn you 45 degrees and pop out your edges." sounds like a very painfull way of plastic surgery.

No date yesterday, so not much inspiration, but I came up with:
(howling): skewb-e-doo-be-doo
(it's not arrogant if it's true): Hi, my name is Frank Morris and you are the goddess I would like to spent infinity with


----------



## Musselman (Jul 9, 2008)

lol i love this thread
last night i went through every post 
so funny 

not a pick up line but whatev
i like my women like i like my cubes 
smooth and lubed.....
i tried.. but very bad lol


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 9, 2008)

I have all kinds of toys in my bedroom. Let's go there now and have some fun.

If you thought G was nice, let me show you the V-spot


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 9, 2008)

Cube in Pocket - "why yes my cube is bulging out of my pants."
Cube Needs Lube - "Getting stiff when I try to move fast. Pass the silicon"
Not The Master - "Hey I'm not the best in world. But I'm good...real good"
Junior Cube - "I know its small but it gets pretty hard"
Blindsolving "All I do is sit and stare. Think about what I'm gonna do. And put on that blindfold and finish like a pro."


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 9, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...


 
(Revolution): I know how to turn you on, how to do it like lightspeed, how to recharge rapidly and after that it's your turn to tell me which buttons should be pushed


----------



## Dhread (Jul 9, 2008)

"You don't need any lube, you are built for speed"


----------



## Tyson (Jul 9, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > I _already_ feel an inexplicable urge to give him my phone number
> ...



If you were sitting in your room, and then you left for just a moment, came back and there was a yellow rose on your desk, wouldn't you be wondering how the heck someone was able to get into your room so quickly and leave so quickly without being noticed?


----------



## badmephisto (Jul 9, 2008)

I like my women as large as my cubes


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 9, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> I like my women as large as my cubes



...how large are your cubes?


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 11, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> hahah
> ok i have another anti-pickup line!
> "your head looks like a cube!"



Another anti-pickup line:
You need to AUF.


----------



## Inusagi (Jul 11, 2008)

A another Anti-pickupline: 
You're a DNF!


----------



## Remeberthe314 (Jul 11, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> abbracadiabra said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my G-d, you guys need help.
> ...


Yeah, shes a nOOb

I think i just proved her point


----------



## genwin (Jul 12, 2008)

I used to have a 2x2x2, now i have a 7x7x7...


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 12, 2008)

1. I have some petrolium Jelly spare. Once I lube you we'll be going faster than thought possible.
2. Can I wear you in so its smoother tonight?
3. Believe it baby, my fingers are fasters than Yu Nakajima's!
*EDIT*
oh, another
Yours is sooo tight and mine is sooo stiff.


----------



## badmephisto (Jul 12, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> oh, another
> Yours is sooo tight and mine is sooo stiff.



ROFL! Win!


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Jul 14, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> *LukeMayn* said:
> 
> 
> > oh, another
> ...



Epic....DITTTO



i wonder how many people on this forum understands that.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey I got some more, dunno if they're good or not but I'll post them any way!

Stack mat: First you turn it on, then put your hands on the buttons and go as fast as you can!

Random: I found a cube on the side of the road, it was a bit stiff so lubed it and took it for a test drive when i got home

Not cube related but maths related: do want to come over tonight for some study, you plus me, minus our clothes, divide your legs and we'll multiply!


----------



## Dene (Jul 15, 2008)

Mr. Mayn, you shouldn't be contributing to this thread!


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jul 15, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> Yours is sooo tight and mine is sooo stiff.




LMAO, Luke you're always full of funny and also sometimes _borderline perverted_ jokes .


Oh, here's one 

Hey baby, I'll treat you like my DIY: I'll lube you, then loosen you up.

I'll break you in worse than my OH DIY.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 15, 2008)

andrewvo1324 said:


> badmephisto said:
> 
> 
> > *LukeMayn* said:
> ...



Trust me, anyone older than you will understand it.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 16, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> andrewvo1324 said:
> 
> 
> > badmephisto said:
> ...



Anyone over twelve will understand it, wheres Arnaud... I want more of his


----------



## genwin (Jul 16, 2008)

following up on luke's:

Mine is sooo stiff, wanna lubricate it. 
I know a lot of insertion moves. 

that's all i got...

waiting for Arnaud too...


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 16, 2008)

Actually happened during our stay at the Czech Open (I got her e-mail to prove it!)

She: So by watching your tutorials we could create a Bulgarian cube population
Me: We have only met 2 minutes ago, isn't it a bit early to talk about repopulating an entire country?

Also happened there:
(other) she: Why do you have 2 of those big round cubes? (7x7x7)
Me: Because it feels more natural when I am holding 1 in each hand


----------



## Erik (Jul 16, 2008)

lol Arnaud is such a genious in these kind of things. You maybe see 10% of his brilliance here! The bulgarian thing was so funny. We were looking for a restaurant and I spotted a cube in the hand of one of the bulgarian girls, so I kinda ran to it and said CUBE!  We took a picture with all the bulgarians and the group we were with at that moment. I hope we can get the pic...


----------



## joey (Jul 16, 2008)

We also did a team solve for them too!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 16, 2008)

Arnaud, you are brilliant! I hope to see you pull some of those lines on the Atlanta girls.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 16, 2008)

"KY? I don't use KY. I use silicone for everything. EVERYTHING."


----------



## Dene (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice ones Mr. van Galen! Ultimate.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 17, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> Arnaud, you are brilliant! I hope to see you pull some of those lines on the Atlanta girls.


 
there are about 4321098765432109876 different combinations. Chances that using one you had success with before will work again is very low. You have to find that 1 unique solution to make everything come together as you want it to.

P.S. Detroit, Atlanta, Orlando, ??? seems to be my destinations for the next 1.5 weeks


----------



## boiiwonder (Jul 17, 2008)

The only one I can think of right now is 

"You seen me cube baby, I can go all day long"

(ill add more later)


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 17, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > andrewvo1324 said:
> ...



You said roughly the same thing as me.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 17, 2008)

During my trip back from NL-airport to NL-Home I did a blindfold solve and this happened:

Female voice: "Do you always do it with your eyes closed?"
Me: Looks away from cube into direction of her voice and opens eyes: "No, that would be such a waste"

I just can't figure out if she used a pickup-line on me, if I used one on her, or if we both did. Anyway, we had a date tonight which wasn't a big success


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 18, 2008)

jeez Mr. Van Galen. Are you some kind of prostidude


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jul 18, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> During my trip back from NL-airport to NL-Home I did a blindfold solve and this happened:
> 
> Female voice: "Do you always do it with your eyes closed?"
> Me: Looks away from cube into direction of her voice and opens eyes: "No, that would be such a waste"
> ...





Wow, you've got more game than erik with his girlfriend


----------



## Erik (Jul 18, 2008)

hehe, arnaud tought me btw...
but.. she is not my girlfriend although I would like that of course, she lives 1000 km away


----------



## Silver J (Jul 20, 2008)

does ne 1 no ne pick up lines that work??
nt that urs arent bad but does a girl really want to no that u can do it with ur eyes closed


----------



## Erik (Jul 20, 2008)

These pickuplines are only for fun, of course you shouldn't use most of them to get a girl. Although some would be just fun. There aint such a thing as a perfect pickupline so that every girl wants to come with you to your house... The best pickupline is just hi mostly 

Oh and could you please take a bit more care of your English? With all the ne urs and wuts?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 20, 2008)

Erik said:


> you shouldn't use most of them to get a girl.



so it's fine to use them on guys?


----------



## Erik (Jul 20, 2008)

you could try 
I wouldn't mind being pickuplined with, hey shall we go to your house and do a teamsolve in the morning (lol or in the evening)? Or don't you like cubes?
Not sure it would work but at least it'd be funny


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 24, 2008)

Travelling through the USA as a single man, staying in hostels and travelling by Greyhound bus is a great way to meet girls/woman and trying out some pickuplines:

(After seeing Stephanie Chow solve a Square-1): I like the way you use your hands. You have a very special technique.

(Reverse psychology, but as before I wonder who is using the pickup-line);
Me (while handing her a cube): Only if you can solve this I am still interested in sleeping with you.
She: Can I peel off the stickers?

(While sitting in a Greyhound bus in the middle of the night a baby starts to cry. I was sitting next to a nice girl)
Me: I brought protection with me, so if you wait just a little bit I can make sure we can sleep together
She: (looks at me like I said something completely inappropriate)
Me: (takes a cube out of the bag and hands it to the baby. The baby immediately stops crying and starts playing with the cube)
She: Nice trick and nice line as well!

(Inverse pickupline again):
Me: I came to the USA to play with a 25 year old plastic toy
She: I prefer new latex toys
Me (smiling): I like the plastic toy because it trains my hands
She (smiling back): I prefer the latex toys because it has batteries

(not really a pickupline, but a nice continuation)
Me: If you can get a whole face the same color I will take off a piece of clothing with that color
She: OK
She (solves orange face in about 1 minute)
Me: OK, what if I can solve a face as well
She: I'll race you, but you will have to use that big round cube (7x7x7)

(while studying my cubes)
She: Why does this cube have one really big sticker?
Me: It is a bandaged Square-1. This way it is much more interesting
She (laughing): You just said you were interested in bondage

Basically I can really recommend the hostel/strange country/travelling/cube combination. I have a couple more days left, but I am using a rental car now so I am not meeting as many people as before.


----------



## Dene (Jul 24, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Me: I brought protection with me, so if you wait just a little bit I can make sure we can sleep together



Did you honestly say that straight up??!!


----------



## smskill12 (Jul 24, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> abbracadiabra said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my G-d, you guys need help.
> ...



people are cubers and anyone can get a girl 
it just takes confidence


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 25, 2008)

Dene said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Me: I brought protection with me, so if you wait just a little bit I can make sure we can sleep together
> ...


Yes I did. With the right circumstances and a friendly smile you can get away with every pickupline. Just make sure that you can follow up. In this case the protection was the cube (protected against a night without sleep) and after a nice talk we actually fell asleep together



smskill12 said:


> Kenneth said:
> 
> 
> > abbracadiabra said:
> ...


Some people are cubers, but all cubers are people 
And confidence is indeed a really important part of a first meeting


----------



## Harry (Jul 25, 2008)

Erm, I never thought that one of the best cuber actually one of the best playboy......


However, this is my experience... (a bit off)

My Friend scramble the cube and then told me to solve it. There are 2 girls using computer beside me. I solved it and then one of them said ," WOW!!!!! I can't even solve one face!!!". Her friend said, "Yeah, me too". And then, We just leave since we have class.........

Yeah, I know it is very unfortunate

I can't think any of pickup lines but maybe I will use some of Mr Van Galen's lines.....


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 25, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Travelling through the USA as a single man, staying in hostels and travelling by Greyhound bus is a great way to meet girls/woman and trying out some pickuplines:
> 
> (After seeing Stephanie Chow solve a Square-1): I like the way you use your hands. You have a very special technique.
> 
> ...




goodness me arnaud, you and the ladies! i also cannot possibly believe you said "I brought protection with me, so if you wait just a little bit I can make sure we can sleep together"


----------



## Crzyazn (Jul 25, 2008)

I wonder about arnaud's "success:fail" ratio on these lines....


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 27, 2008)

Apparently all these stories have left the impression that I am a playboy. I don't want to discuss this in great detail on this forum, but please let me clear up that misconception. I really enjoy talking to people (not just girls) and that includes flirting with them (not just girls, just ask Istvan ). I also travel a lot and meet a lot of people that way. Many of these people have a very open personality like me and flirt with me just as well. And when you stay at a hostel and don't sleep for nights in a row conversations tend to go a little deeper then "where are you from, where are you going, what is your name, nice weather isn't it?"

A lot of people that see me cubing somewhere want to approach me and ask me questions, but at the same time they often think I will be geeky and "not capable of a proper conversation". A simple "hi there" would have also started the conversation, but probably on a more formal/polite level which I don't like. By using a witty pickupline that can be interpreted in different ways the receiver can choose which way he/she wants to continue the conversation.

So just to clear up this playboy thing and give people an indication of the succes:fail ratio I "guestimated" a couple of things

Succes:fail ratio of starting a good/fun conversation is almost 100%
Succes:fail ratio of going on a "traditional" date is about 3%
Succes:fail ratio of sleeping (and I *do* mean just sleeping) with the girl(s) is about 2% (not counting the girl in Atlanta that just climbed into my bed)
Succes:fail ratio of doing more than sleeping is absolutely 0% because I don't believe in that outside a relationship. (I reserve the right to change my mind about this at any time)

and finally:
Succes:fail ratio of transferring the interest of the girl to Erik is 100%


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 7, 2008)

Not cubing related, but I agree with the underlying idea:

http://comic.truenuff.com/comic.php?day=20080205
http://comic.truenuff.com/comic.php?day=20080207


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Aug 8, 2008)

I know something like this has probably been said, but.... 

"I can be oriented in 2 different ways"


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 10, 2008)

(explaining how to solve a cube)
ok...put that white piece down there...
no...in the back
There we go
In a few seconds, we'll be done!


----------



## Ron (Aug 10, 2008)

what works for me is: "saai, he?", something like "boring, isn't it?"


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 10, 2008)

Ron said:


> what works for me is: "saai, he?", something like "boring, isn't it?"


Ah, reverse psychology 

Or maybe you just use that one on your wife so she can answer something like "Yeah, very boring. Why don't we ....."


----------



## chowmein (Sep 18, 2008)

lol...arnaud you are simply hilarious


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 18, 2008)

how about I show you MY sexy move?


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 19, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> abbracadiabra said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my G-d, you guys need help.
> ...


I disagree


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 19, 2008)

2 awesome pick up lines. 
"do you have a mirror in your jeans, coz i can see myself in your pants"
"I've lost my mobile number, can i have yours"
HAHA


----------



## Faz (Sep 19, 2008)

they arent cube pickuplines.


----------



## Crickets (Sep 20, 2008)

I got a rubik's baby, it's bigger and bulkier than most eastsheens.

How bout me and you go back to my place for cubing and sex? oh, u dont like cubing?

These 2x2's ain't mini's.


----------



## Odin (Sep 21, 2008)

(VERY DIRTY) i'm like a rubik's cube. the more you play with it the harder it gets

I got that one from a chick at my school she said " Hey *My real name here*, i bet you know this already but guys are like rubiks cubes the more you play with it the harder it gets"!


----------



## Crickets (Sep 21, 2008)

Odin said:


> (VERY DIRTY) i'm like a rubik's cube. the more you play with it the harder it gets
> 
> I got that one from a chick at my school she said " Hey *My real name here*, i bet you know this already but guys are like rubiks cubes the more you play with it the harder it gets"!



I'm gettin a hoody for christmas that says that, i forget the website though. lol


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 21, 2008)

Odin said:


> (VERY DIRTY) i'm like a rubik's cube. the more you play with it the harder it gets
> 
> I got that one from a chick at my school she said " Hey *My real name here*, i bet you know this already but guys are like rubiks cubes the more you play with it the harder it gets"!



That's already been mentioned 2-3 times already.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 21, 2008)

"Oh this is your first time doing this? I'll walk you through it nice and slow and I know you'll scream when we're done" 

*this=cube


----------



## Sir E Brum (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't have any cube ones but... (sorry if these have been mentioned before, I didn't want to read through 20 pages of posts)

I want to be the solution to the integral of you.

If I were an enzyme I would be DNA helicase so I could unzip your genes.


----------



## TimMc (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's one that the opposite gender sometimes says to me (cuber):
"You must be good at fingering. ;-)"

Common response:
"Yeah, I practice a lot. *continues doing J permutations*"

Tim.


----------



## d_sprink (Oct 9, 2008)

I've only got one:
And if you think my V-Cube is big...

a little dirty. I kinda had an idea about Eastsheens, and how they don't require lube, but I lost it.


----------



## choipster (Oct 10, 2008)

Sir E Brum said:


> If I were an enzyme I would be DNA helicase so I could unzip your genes.



XFD

I like this one


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Oct 10, 2008)

If I were a restriction enzyme I would cut your vector at the recognition sites, ligate a fragment into there hopefully correctly oriented without any multiple insertions, probably run it on a gel to see if it's good, then transform it in a model organism.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 11, 2009)

I've decided it's time to bump this thread.
We have had a good number of new members since 10-10-2008, so I think that they should have a chance to have fun with this as well.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Aug 11, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I've decided it's time to bump this thread.
> We have had a good number of new members since 10-10-2008, so I think that they should have a chance to have fun with this as well.



Thank for this

I would be a crime for it to have gone unnoticed

"Why don't you come home with me and you can play with my type C"


----------



## skarian (Aug 11, 2009)

"Hey come home with me and you can learn how I lube my thing. "

Wow that was dumb:fp


----------



## zip_dog12 (Aug 11, 2009)

skarian said:


> "Hey come home with me and you can learn how I lube my thing. "
> 
> Wow that was dumb:fp



I actually lol'd


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow. This thread is just... Really?



abbracadiabra said:


> Please take my advice: Do not EVER use those lines on a real person.



Oh, you won't have to worry about that. I don't know many. Oh, and +1 for the tangent line. I fell out of my chair.


----------



## mr.onehanded (Aug 12, 2009)

You're like a mini deansheng and I'm your professor cube (your small and white and I'm big and black).:fp
Spread your cubeies so I can fit my lubricating straw in.
If you were a Key chain cube I would keep you in my pants.
You'll get wet when I show you my underwater solve.
If you come back to my room I'll show you my s perm.  (best one)
If I were an OLL I'd be your superman. 
I feel like a deer; I can't stop staring at your headlights. 
If I take off my cap will you screw me?
You have more curves than a Rubik's 360.
Are those your pyraminxes or am I making you excited?
I'm done memorizing you, but I'll need somewhere dark to do the solve.
If you were a cross I would do you on bottom.
I didn't mean to pop you red center, I thought you were broken in.
(this one is for a group of six guys)If we were a DIY you'd be the core, we'd be the screws.
I think I've just found gods algorithm.
If you make me nervous I'll pop.
If you come back to my room I can pillow you.
Were you at the Connecticut open because you just stole my heart. lol
If you stick news paper in there you're red crap won't come out.
Is that you're sister because I'm better at Siamese solves.
Is that your mom, because I usually solve bother generation type As together. :fp
If you were a stackmat I would get DNS because I can't keep my hands off of you.
I'll play with you type B and C but if you want me to finger your type A you'll have to clean it first.
Don't tell anyone but I lube with Vaseline.  (wink is important)
Those pants are so tight that I can see your eoline.
Come back to my room and I'll orient all of your bad parts.

anti pick ups 
If you were a cube you would be unsolvable.
You're easier than a three cycle/beginner's method/magic.
You're hairier than my platypus. 
You are like a deansheng, once the paint wears off you look like crap.
If you were an event you would have more documented solves than the Rubik's cube.
You are slower than a Cube 4 you delivery.
Someone needs to break your u face in.
Go solve my laundry. 
You are more useless than a Rubik's revolution.
If I were a method I would be ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ fpI'm running out of ideas)


Person one: What time is it 
Person two: Time to get a Rubik's clock.

Ha, I loled editing this. Not all are pick up lines. idk


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 12, 2009)

mr.onehanded said:


> I feel like a deer; I can't stop staring at your headlights.
> If I take off my cap will you screw me?
> I'm done memorizing you, but I'll need somewhere dark to do the solve.
> If you were a stackmat I would get DNS because I can't keep my hands off of you.
> ...



These are really nice! Some of the others don't make much sense. ROF2L.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 12, 2009)

The stackmat one is pretty good.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Feb 4, 2010)

Im so good I can do it without lube.


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 4, 2010)

See how fast I gan solve this cube, Imagine what I could do with your heart!


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 4, 2010)

Do you want an evil twin, or are you a DIY kind of girl?

Don't twist to hard or it'll pop in your face.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 5, 2010)

This thread deserves a Bump

Mine comes pre-lubed
You just made me pop
I do centers first
That girl is easier than a T-perm
6 sexy moves is all it takes
Would you like to parity?
If I lube yours, will you lube mine?
What's your favorite lube?


----------



## Faz (Jun 5, 2010)

Arnaud already won this thread 2 years ago xD


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 5, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Arnaud already won this thread 2 years ago xD



Absolutely!

I read through the whole thread and he is defenately the master of (cube) pick up lines. 

But this thread is too good to let it go unnoticed.

About to move down to the hotel lobby and try some of them


----------



## Feryll (Jun 5, 2010)

"I'm taking a dremel to it so I can do it faster!"


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 5, 2010)

Feryll said:


> "I'm taking a dremel to it so I can do it faster!"


oww.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 5, 2010)

mr.onehanded said:


> anti pick ups
> Someone needs to break your u face in.


HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## DaijoCube (Jun 5, 2010)

fanwuq said:


> mr.onehanded said:
> 
> 
> > I feel like a deer; I can't stop staring at your headlights.
> ...



I laughed so hard at ''ROF2L'', this is the best thing I heard in my whole week HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 5, 2010)

"If I put a pin in your core it will go much smoother."


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey girls, let me show you how to do the sandwich method


----------



## Petezorzz (Sep 28, 2011)

Bump.

Just thought of a new one:
You have more curves than a curvy copter


----------

